# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St John & U.S. Virgin Islands Travel Forum >  >  Communication Silence!

## Island Visitor

Special Ops will soon be inserted in St Croix.  Do not expect communications during the insertion.  Will report back as the mission allows and give a full debrief after successful extraction.

----------


## Island Visitor

Successfully embedded.  

Snorkelling - outstanding
Beach - fantastic
East End - spectacular

Anticipating a covert ops dive today to reconnoiter some undersea formations.  Will advise upon debrief.

Over and out

----------


## MIke R

go to Buck Ysland and dive around there

----------


## Seles

Agree...and just go to Buck Island, snorkel and tool around.  Very special indeed, just go.

Ric

----------


## PBnJ

Isn't that the area the seaplanes land and take off from?

----------


## MIke R

not that I'm aware of...the island is surrounded by the John F Kennedy National Underwater Park.

----------


## Peter NJ

bin,i think the seaplanes land downtown? C-Sted..i landed many years ago from St John,and i think we landed in C-Sted...IV,are you at the Buc?

----------


## Island Visitor

Buck Island is the underwater national MONUMENT (as Miker knows  :Wink: 

The seaplane does indeed land at Csted.

Peter:  Yes, second trip to The Buccaneer.  Love it.

----------


## PBnJ

I thought I remebered taking a ferry over to the beach where we rented jet skis and had to watch out for seaplanes. Is that over near C'sted? I was thinking it was the Buccaneer but now I am remembering the little boat ride over.

----------


## MIke R

you might be thinking of the little ferry over to that cay in the middle of the harbor in C Sted where Hotel on the Cay is located....thats where I lived for the better part of 2 years and they had jet ski rentals there as well and the sea planes landed on the offshore side of the cay

----------


## Seles

MikeR, did you ever meet/know a guy named Kermitt who owned a concrete Chinese junk (I believe in fact it was a clipper).  He hung out there for years incognito...interesting sailor.

Ric

----------


## MIke R

I sure did.....but I remember the boat way more then I remember the guy...there was a litle tiki bar in the shipyard where we were doing all our work in C Sted and I ran into him more then once at that particular location

----------


## Seles

MikeR, incredible...we met Kermit on several trips.  Actually took one trip to Buck Island with him on the 'slowest sailboat in the world'.  He was interesting, kept telling Lu he had met her in another life...of course she said I think I would have remembered.  Seems he was a WS Trader who got cited by the SEC and fled, if my memory is right?  Thanks.  Ric

----------


## PBnJ

Yes, Mike R thats it. You are correct.

----------

